# Pioneer TS-D1720C 6.75" D-Series. The Good the Bad the Ugly?



## Phil Indeblanc

I've heard great things about these components...
Anyone here ever use them and have anything to compare them to? Their limits? the good, the bad, the ugly? 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Really? and I thought these were popular!?


----------



## Bayboy

Probably can go search in the reviews as well as any relative threads that come up in a search. Folks are finicky about answering quickly, but that's a good thing. Don't want opinions from those with lack of experience (with that set) eh?


----------



## Weigel21

Probably going to take a solid 24 hours for some of the memebers with any sort of experience with the D-line of Pioneers to see the thread and chime in on it. I myself looked into buying these exact ones a year or so ago, but ultimately didn't buy them. Why? Honestly, I think it was merely the lack of funds at the time. 

I have had some experience with older D-series speakers, namely the... (let me go look at them) TS-D680R. They were pretty darn nice speakers, though I only ran them off HU power at the time.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I saw it on sale for 99, and commuter/daily driver, that my wife uses mostly...the speakers are getting hairy on the cotton(lol! I love trying to be poetic). So I thought maybe I would make a nice surprise on the old daily driver. I too drive our daily commuter. BUT...

I would like to know if they can be cranked up without complaining too much, 
Reason being...

I have a pair of Infinty Kappa/Perfects6.5"components with the Perfect tweets.. circa 20th century, late 1900's-2002's , and thought to put that in. BUT from one of the woofers sitting in a box took a hit, and the Polypropylene cone has a clean vertical crack. If I hold them still with a bit of pressure from behind, you couldn't tell.

I thought either to repair this, (as I have refoamed others), and use it instead. I have a unused little Orion80 amp from military spec days I have yet used...maybe power them with it? Anyone know what material I can use that would be light weight enough to not alter the cone sound much? This is for just having something nice sounding for point A to B driving (although critical driving&listening time).


----------



## hurrication

I've had a set for about 3 years and they have been in 2 different vehicles so far.

IMO, they're some of the best bang/buck components I've used that don't need extensive EQ right out of the box. I'm running them right now in my winter beater Dodge Ram with cheap 6x9 adapters and absolutely no door treatment with the tweeters in factory infinity a-pillars, getting 115 watts per side from a PPI i350.2. They handle that power fine and can get ear piercingly loud, but I ended up needing to high pass them at 100hz / 18db to keep the mids happy. They still have decent midbass in my crappy install.

Here's a 1/6 smoothed response graph of them with the tweeters at -3 and EQ defeated (flat). I have a null at ~200hz that I still need to figure out, it was still there with the previous components (Diamond D6 6x9 components) though.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Nice! thanks for the input. Maybe these Pioneers will be better than the older Perfect Infinity 6.5" components. I have no expreince with Pioneer speakers, just some home theater Elite line. 

I'm thinking of starting a thread about front main component speakers, and how one should go about choosing a pair.


----------



## sirbOOm

hurrication said:


> I've had a set for about 3 years and they have been in 2 different vehicles so far.
> 
> IMO, they're some of the best bang/buck components I've used that don't need extensive EQ right out of the box. I'm running them right now in my winter beater Dodge Ram with cheap 6x9 adapters and absolutely no door treatment with the tweeters in factory infinity a-pillars, getting 115 watts per side from a PPI i350.2. They handle that power fine and can get ear piercingly loud, but I ended up needing to high pass them at 100hz / 18db to keep the mids happy. They still have decent midbass in my crappy install.
> 
> Here's a 1/6 smoothed response graph of them with the tweeters at -3 and EQ defeated (flat). I have a null at ~200hz that I still need to figure out, it was still there with the previous components (Diamond D6 6x9 components) though.


Proper deadening and ideally sealing the door will probably resolve most of that dip.

These Pioneer speakers are a nice low end option - we install them often and so long as you do a quality installation you'll feel you got a good value. They're better than Polk dB components, IMO. FWIW...


----------



## Splitf22

I'm using them in my old Accord running of a old Coustic 320 and they sound good. I only put XTC baffles to protect them and they give a nice midbass. Also put the same series 6x9 in the rear deck and they sound nice.


----------



## Brownsfan

I was going to get a set but ultimately decided on the Sony Gs series components. They actually sound awesome and 3 year warranty as well. I know Sony Gets a bum rap and some of it warranted. But some of the new GS stuff is actually pretty decent for the money. Sony XS-GS1621C 6-3/4" component speaker system at Crutchfield.com


----------



## Isaac.Troseth

I've been running these in my '99 Corolla, passive, off of a Yamaha YPA-1000 for about 2 years now. The tweets are off axis mounted to the door panels just above the speaker, mostly to calm them down (tried A-pillar mount and didn't care for it at all). The doors got a full sound deadening treatment, too. 

My impression is that, for a $100/pr component set that it doesn't get much better. With some very light EQ work and DTA from my headunit (KDC-952) they are right where I want in a daily beater system. They blend well with the sub stage, play fairly low (crossed around 60hz, iirc), and the tweeters are very natural and warm with the way I mounted them. Mounting seems to be huge huge on them, because I've heard the TSD tweeters go anywhere from warm and kind to harsh and brutal in some on-axis setups. 
Proper power makes a big difference, too. I've found the 60wrms they're rated to be very liberal. 

I'd recommend them. Not a high dollar SQ speaker, of course, but I get a lot of pleasure from mine.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Nice to hear your feedback, I got a pair just to replace in a car I rarely drive. It's old so thought I'd get some updates to the old stock speakers. For $100, and the reviews, it sounds like a great deal, for satisfying sound.


----------



## rlee777

How about the replacement: TSD1730C?

TS-D1730C - 6¾" Component Speaker Package | Pioneer Electronics USA

Looking for feedback -- if it improves on the 1720C, then we might have a new budget king.


----------



## YukonXL04

I never had the components, but I have some coax from 05-06 I think TS-D701P - Premier 6-3/4'' REV-series 2-Way Speaker with 280 Watts Max. Power | Pioneer Electronics USA 2 pairs, been on multiple different radios, amps and vehicles. For the past 5 years they have been in our boat, they get very loud and still keep their clarity. Are they the best speakers? No, but for the price I think they are hard to beat. If you seal the door and install them properly they do sound really good, go ahead and plan on running the tweeter on -3 though as they are on the brighter side.


----------



## Isaac.Troseth

rlee777 said:


> How about the replacement: TSD1730C?
> 
> Looking for feedback -- if it improves on the 1720C, then we might have a new budget king.


Quite a few of the BBY autotechs had/have a chubby for the 1720Cs like I do.. when those 1730s dropped we were all real leery. It looks like a downgrade, which is kind of the trend for the consumer side of the car audio industry lately it seems (I'm looking at you, Kicker). Overall build just seems to have taken a hit, based solely on looks, which can be deceiving.
Still waiting on first hand experience for them, though.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I was recommended to look for the 1720/older set as well.


----------



## soundstreamer

I just got the 1720C installed in my car. Currently they are only powered from the factory unit as I haven't had time to get my amp installed yet. The doors are deadened with CLD and the midbass is very good with them mounted in the factory location. The tweeters are mounted in the sail panels off axis. They sound really good until at high volume and then they turn very harsh even set to -3db on the crossover but I relate a lot of this because of them running off the head unit. Hopefully will have my Soundstream PN4.1000D hooked up to them soon to really get a good review of them.


----------



## fhlh002

Have a set in my old Dodge Ram, tweeters mounted in doors, about 4 inches above the 6.75's mounted on adapters. I just deadened the doors and the midbass is much improved and the blend with my RE 12 is very nice. I run an older HiFonics Zeus ZXi60.4 + 1K for the whole system. Have the 4 channels bridged to the 1720c passive and they sing. I had to eq the right side with the DEH-80PRS as the tweeter was blaring at me since it's almost on axis. I also have the tweeters wired to -3db on the passive xover. Happy with the speakers, but getting bored so I may try them active before changing them out for something else....

edit: oh, and like most pioneer speakers. they can take a beating


----------



## Makky

Phil Indeblanc said:


> I've heard great things about these components...
> Anyone here ever use them and have anything to compare them to? Their limits? the good, the bad, the ugly?
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Hi Phil.

I haven't heard these myself in person but the dealer I use, sells everything from entry level products to high end active systems, was very complimentary of this component set. 
He too said they are great value for money but he also said he would go with a set of Morel Maximos for the same money. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

hmm...interesting


----------

